# 1991 maxima keypad



## wcay (May 28, 2003)

is there anyway of getting the master code for the keypad for my 1991 nissan maxima gxe? cause i got the car from my grandparents and they dont know anything about the master code.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

If you call the service manager at you local dealer, they can point you in the right direction. I'm sure there is a reset process you can perform.


----------



## mjohn15976 (Jan 26, 2004)

Am told the fixed code is behind the radio. It would be a 7 digit code. You enter that number and a series of beeps will sound for 6 seconds. During that time you enter a 4 to 6 digit code of your choosing. It should then accept your code. Email me if works.
[email protected]


----------

